# Choosing a clinic in Europe! How did you do it???



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey guys - we are starting our research and are quite frankly bamboozled already.

We are not eligible for IVF on the NHS and haven't won the lottery as yet so are hoping to save a £ or two by going to Eastern Europe.  So if you have already done this or are going to do this and have any advice whatsoever please drop me a line!  How did you choose a clinic exactly!

In fact having not had any IVF at all ANY advice whatsoever would be amazing.  Thanks


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

Any advice at all on IVF and what to expect, or how to prepare would also be really great x x x  

Thanks x '


----------



## canim13 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi, 
We went to Istanbul for our first round. 
My husband is Turkish so we covered here in uk and ther and opted for there.
We resulted in a possitive but sadly miscarried.

We are however going back beginning of September for round two.
Total cost for medication and ICSI £2000.
Cost of meds alone in uk £1300 so really good price and can't fault them
Plus some sunshine so an extra bonus x 
Good luck on what ever you decide x


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

Good luck for your next try x x x


----------



## littleg_hadabox (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Jellie!

I actually just wrote a blog post about how we chose a clinic in Europe. I was really focused on the Czech clinics as they seemed to be the least expensive, but I've heard lovely things about Spanish and Greek centers as well.  I believe a link to my blog is in my siggy, so you can access it there. It's my most recent post.  

And just a side note - we live in the US so I did oodles of research about travel and such before settling on our clinic.

PM if you have any more questions! Good luck, my friend!


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you ladies!  I will check out those links RIGHT NOW!

GOOD LUCK SOLVIG!


----------

